# passwortgeschützte freigabe unter winxp pro



## Skinnner (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ich möchte auf einem Rechner (WinXP Pro ohne SP's) einen Ordner freigaben, jedoch soll dieser nicht für jeden zugänglich sein, das heißt ich möchte gerne eine Passwort abfrage einbaun wo man sich praktisch anmelden muss.

Ich komm aber nicht mit der erweiterten Freigabe zurecht genauso wenig weiß ich, wie das mit dem Passwort geht.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## gorim (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt unter Windows XP und Konsorten keine paßwortgeschütze Freigabe wie unter Win9x. Es wird alles über die Benutzerverwaltung geregelt. Du legst also einen passenden Benutzer mit Kennwort an. Dann gibst Du den Ordner frei und fügst unter Berechtigungen den neuen Benutzer hinzu und legst die Zugriffsrechte fest (lesen oder ändern). Den Systemuser Jeder wirfst Du raus. Ist doch ganz einfach. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Skinnner (5. Mai 2005)

ich hab jetzt auf meinem server den gleichen user angelegt wie auf dem pc von dem ich zugreifen will, hab wie du gesagt einen ordner freigegeben, wobei ich bei den berechtigungen jeder rausgeschmissen habe und den user eingetragen habe

wenn ich jetzt auf diese freigabe zugreif, kommt diese Meldung: "auf \\christian\Temp kann nicht zugegriffen werden. sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrators des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigung verfügen.

Zugriff verweigert"

was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## gorim (5. Mai 2005)

tja, soweit alles korrekt.Versuchs mal über Netzlaufwerk verbinden und gib zusätzlich noch den Benutzernamen in der Form rechner\name an.

bis dann
gorim


----------

